# Rate Dr.Tony (selfie time) :)



## DrTony (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## androidcel (Mar 17, 2019)

why the long face


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 17, 2019)

@StudyHacks is that you


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 17, 2019)

Bull/10 tbh ngl
What is letrozole solubility in water btwbtw?


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 17, 2019)

He gives of gay vibe tbh


----------



## DrTony (Mar 17, 2019)

Straight as an arrow


----------



## Coping (Mar 17, 2019)

DrTony said:


> Straight as an arrow


Straights me


----------



## androidcel (Mar 17, 2019)

Coping said:


> Straights me


over


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 17, 2019)

How many slays do you have doc?


----------



## DrTony (Mar 17, 2019)

From tinder alone? 2 new slays/week (on average, sometimes 3 sometimes 1) ever since I arrived in the US


----------



## androidcel (Mar 17, 2019)

DrTony said:


> From tinder alone? 2 new slays/week (on average, sometimes 3 sometimes 1) ever since I arrived in the US


slayers.me


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 17, 2019)

do u plan to have kids?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 17, 2019)

looks like a looksmaxxed normie. framecel and manlet tho unfortunately


----------



## DrTony (Mar 17, 2019)

good question. Undecided atm. I probably will after 35+ with a Stacy 15 years younger than me. I am just enjoying the single life atm and dating multiple girls and there is nothing wront with that


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 17, 2019)

DrTony said:


> good question. Undecided atm. I probably will after 35+ with a Stacy 15 years younger than me. I am just enjoying the single life atm and dating multiple girls and there is nothing wront with that


Good.
Post-wall hags will get you low quality kids.


----------



## DrTony (Mar 17, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> looks like a looksmaxxed normie. framecel and manlet tho unfortunately



Framecel ok ?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 17, 2019)

DrTony said:


> Framecel ok ?



FUARK


----------



## DrTony (Mar 17, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> looks like a looksmaxxed normie. framecel and manlet tho unfortunately


Bitter much?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 17, 2019)

DrTony said:


> Bitter much?


gymmaxxed framecel, not bitter cuz i framemog you and heightmog you


----------



## DrTony (Mar 17, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> gymmaxxed framecel, not bitter cuz i framemog you and heightmog you


Ok bro


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 17, 2019)

DrTony said:


> Ok bro


24" bideltoid and tiny waist at 6'3 and only a year training. im wider than you with smaller delts because of my clavicle bone.


----------



## DrTony (Mar 17, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> 24" bideltoid and tiny waist at 6'3 and only a year training. im wider than you with smaller delts because of my clavicle bone.


Good for you bro. Keep roiding at 16 yo while me being lifetime drug-free and competitive athlete in track field in my youth. Not judging, to each his own


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 17, 2019)

DrTony said:


> Good for you bro. Keep roiding at 16 yo while me being lifetime drug-free and competitive athlete in track field in my youth. Not judging, to each his own


Cope


----------



## androidcel (Mar 17, 2019)

DrTony said:


> good question. Undecided atm. I probably will after 35+ with a Stacy 15 years younger than me. I am just enjoying the single life atm and dating multiple girls and there is nothing wront with that


whats your current slay count


----------



## DrTony (Mar 17, 2019)

androidcel said:


> whats your current slay count


Why is this important tho? Not keeping track


----------



## androidcel (Mar 17, 2019)

DrTony said:


> Why is this important tho? Not keeping track


Because you can brag about your slay count at aspie forums, mine is zero so i can't do so.


----------



## DrTony (Mar 17, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Because you can brag about your slay count at aspie forums, mine is zero so i can't do so.


No need to brag about slay count here, which I dont even know myself


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## androidcel (Mar 17, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


@Tony


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 17, 2019)

DrTony said:


> dont even know myself


Slayer problems.


----------



## Blitz (Mar 17, 2019)

Proof that gym isn't cope. What's your height.


----------



## Tony (Mar 17, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


This thread oils me


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 17, 2019)

DrTony said:


>



Rip hairline/10


----------



## androidcel (Mar 17, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Rip hairline/10


why you were banned ogre


----------



## Coping (Mar 17, 2019)

androidcel said:


> why you were banned ogre


He raped me


----------



## androidcel (Mar 17, 2019)

Coping said:


> He raped me


over


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 17, 2019)

DrTony said:


> Framecel ok ?



1000x better pic than the first one


----------



## badromance (Mar 17, 2019)

DrTony said:


> Framecel ok ?


----------



## Coping (Mar 17, 2019)

badromance said:


> View attachment 31202


This gif is killing me ngl


----------



## badromance (Mar 17, 2019)

DrTony said:


> Framecel ok ?


----------



## theropeking (Mar 17, 2019)

Have you ever fucked a patient buddy boyo? I know you did


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 17, 2019)

Lmao this thread is just a Chad AMA


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 17, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


@Tony and @DrTony aren't the same person? 

Tony is the head of doctors tbh..


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 17, 2019)

Try to dye your eyebrow, they will look denser. In the first picture, your hair is styled too tightly upwards (makes the face look to long and narrow). Style them more to the forehead with a very short fade on the sides. Also a beard would fit you great, and maybe a bit hyaluron for the nasolabial folds. How old are you btw?


----------



## Absi (Mar 17, 2019)

How tall are you?


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 17, 2019)

Tony said:


> oils me


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 17, 2019)

Absi said:


> How tall are you?



5.9 barefeet. Imagine his results at 6.2


----------



## theropeking (Mar 17, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> 5.9 barefeet. Imagine his results at 6.2



height is cope anyway, if you are above 5'6, height isn't your problem. Take the facepill


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Mar 17, 2019)

looks manlet


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 17, 2019)

elite tier body, normie face


----------



## Wool (Mar 17, 2019)

DrTony said:


>



how old r u


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 17, 2019)

You have some status right given educational background? Possibly money as well. Does that seem tohelp?


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 17, 2019)

Wtf tho how do you even pull of that long as hairstyle with that long narrow skull, it works somehow.


----------



## Wool (Mar 17, 2019)

theropeking said:


> height is cope anyway, if you are above 5'6, height isn't your problem. Take the facepill


ye ikr 5ft 2 and above girls shouldnt be a problem


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 17, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> @Tony and @DrTony aren't the same person?
> 
> Tony is the head of doctors tbh..


ofc not lol


Wool said:


> ye ikr 5ft 2 and above girls shouldnt be a problem


Didn't we establish the ideal height range varies by country. Half of you calling avg height americans manlets are probably in EE/scandinavia or something.


HorseFace said:


> Wtf tho how do you even pull of that long as hairstyle with that long narrow skull, it works somehow.


narrow skull is a lookism cope, see ryan gosling/ryan reynolds


----------



## DrTony (Mar 17, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Have you ever fucked a patient buddy boyo? I know you did


Classified information 


Deusmaximus said:


> Try to dye your eyebrow, they will look denser. In the first picture, your hair is styled too tightly upwards (makes the face look to long and narrow). Style them more to the forehead with a very short fade on the sides. Also a beard would fit you great, and maybe a bit hyaluron for the nasolabial folds. How old are you btw?


Thanks - agreed with all the observations! I am actually 33. I do believe I look younger than this 


RedPilledStemcel said:


> You have some status right given educational background? Possibly money as well. Does that seem tohelp?


When it comes to sex and slaying, you would be surprised how shallow women are. They don't care about PhDs careers or any of that. It is almost exclusively looks, besides some of them don't even know what I do or my background. When it comes to LTR, these things do factor in.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 17, 2019)

looking good, mogs me.


----------

